# Mejoramiento de Sistema subwoofer



## dieg0_armand0 (Dic 29, 2006)

bueno les cuento q Hace como tres meses me compre Un equipo SONY Con subwoofer y tal es del tipo Radiodor Pasivo, esto quiere decir que consta de un parlante con bobina(20cm diametro) y otro q parlante q no (25cm de diametro)

SERA CONVENIENTE REEMPLAZAR de RECINTO ACUSTICO(caja) EL PARLANTE CON BOBINA (20CM) paRA CONVERTIRLO EN BASS REFLEX?

esto les digo porq antes tenia otro de tipo BAss reFlex y Sentia mucha mayor claridad en los GRaves.

Y ahora estoy pensando seriamente hacer una caja como las q tienen los Subwoofers para Pc

ESPero sus respuestas


----------



## makine (Dic 30, 2006)

Yo no lo tocaría...si te viene así de fábrica ya está estudiado y optimizado para que haga la funcion...intenta ecualizar desde la fuente

PD: buen equipo chacho


----------



## nandezfox (Dic 30, 2006)

De acuerdo con makine, no deberias ni intar hacer eso ya que las cajas estan diseñadas a la medida del paralante, y los fabricantes lo hacen miles de pruebas con ibnstrumentos que nosotros no contamos...
tratade ecualizarlo mejor nada mas....
bye


----------



## nandezfox (Dic 30, 2006)

De acuerdo con makine, no deberias ni intar hacer eso ya que las cajas estan diseñadas a la medida del paralante, y los fabricantes lo hacen miles de pruebas con ibnstrumentos que nosotros no contamos...
tratade ecualizarlo mejor nada mas....
bye


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2006)

Una pergunta aparte del tema ¿De cuantos watts es el equipo?


----------



## lokillo (Dic 31, 2006)

hola yo pieso que dejaras pasar la garantia de tu sistema y de ahi experimentar con el subwoofer, creo que si se podria hacer...

saludos...


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 1, 2007)

hola en realidad es un buen equipo seguro que deve tener excelente sonido pero como dise nuestro amigo esa pensado y diseñado para tener el maximo rendimiento (y segurmente menor precio como todas las fabricas y empresas de electronica y todo lo que existe) pero si lo bas a tocar te recomiendo que sea para bien que no se te ocurra hacer una truchada como un sub woofer de computadora si le ases un subwoofer hace un caja (grande de mas de 40litros)y ponle un buen subwoofer un mtx pioneer algo bueno por que no bale la pena romper tremendo equipo y seguramente la potencia del sub deve andar en los  100 a 125w rms si no es que es menos por el diametro del parlante pero seguro que lo puedes mejorar un saludo


----------



## dieg0_armand0 (Ene 4, 2007)

El Equipo es de 460 Watts Rms
pero Voy a comprar otro parlante
y despues voy a hacer la prueba
Ya les comentare si fue mejor  o no.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 4, 2007)

si es de 460w pues cjlaro puedes hacer una pequña discoteca cambiando lo parlantes y mas con la fidelidad que tienen lops amplificadores de esos quipos tendrias que ponerles unos parlantes mas grandes por ejempplo de 15 pulgadas ya que lo moverias excelente un saludo


----------



## electrico (Jun 7, 2008)

amigo si el equipo dice q es de 460w esa potencia tienes que dividirla entre la cantidad de parlantes q tenga tu equipo por q esas marcas lo que hacen es eso suman todos los parlantes y sacan la potencia final yo creo que tu equipo no pasa de 60w por canal esos 460w rms no es la realidad y si le pones el  subwoofer en una caja bass reflex lo que lograras es mucha bulla pero poca calidad en los graves.


----------

